# Have you used a technique in a real life situation?



## PlatinumPi4u (Mar 31, 2005)

Have you had to use a Kenpo technique in a real life situation? Tell us the story and which technique it was!


----------



## dubljay (Mar 31, 2005)

I have used bits and pieces of techniques, but never a whole technique.  The simple reason for this is that the techniques in the ideal phase just do not work in real life (at least for me I suppose) the situations I have encountered were far from ideal phase.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 31, 2005)

Obscure Wing, like clockwork. Was bouncing in a restraunt/club in Newport Beach, CA: local well-to-do for dinner, replaced by college drunks (mostly) at night. I'm informing one guy he has to leave; he sets his right palm on my chest to push me back into his friend who is standing behind me. The friend places his hand on my shoulder in a side shoulder grab, and has his right prepped with a beer bottle ready to konk me a good one. Caught it out the corner of my eye, let the push happen, slid back and hit: rear elbow, back hammerfist to the nuts, and obscure back elbow to the jaw. Odd, and potentially bad thing hapened. His head came forward as I had expected it might, but further. Instead of nailing him under the jaw, my trajectory was more up & back than just up, and I caught him in the adam's apple. Kinduva sinking feeling, watching a guy go into laryngeal spasms, wondering if you just committed your last act as a free man.

Also got Parting Wings off on a big angry drunk guy playing with loaded guns around a campsite. He was increasnig in his belligerence; I decided to calm him down, and he gave a good 2-hand push. This was one of my greatest experiential lessons about how we fight like we train. I'd been doing speed drills on PW, laying into my training partners chest instead of the more lethal targets for safety's sake. So under pressure, what do I do? All the strikes in PW, right into the chest. Not a clear kenpo victory by any stretch. I did, however, manage to knock him backwards into the fire. Backpeddling out of flames was enough of an impression for him to decide to calm down, albeit with a little more verbal abuse. He later confided to a friend that he had several large bruises on his body from where I hit him. I take that as the consolation prize.

I've had some interesting contrasts in my expereinces. Some where things have gone off without a hitch, and smoe where I couldn't buy a win for a million dollars. The biggest difference I notice in retrospect is in how "justifiable" my actions were. When defending myself or someone else against iminent threat, everything goes smooth as silk. When I have to trump up in my mind enough reason to take some action, it's like my unconscious says, "Nope; not on my shift" and makes me trip over my feet, and all sorts of silly stuff.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 31, 2005)

Great stories Dave, would've liked to have seen the Obscure Wing one...


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 31, 2005)

Just thought, not exactly a real life situation, but one of the technicians at work shoved me once and I went into a modified Glancing Salute (modified in that I didn't really follow through with the knee strike and just used the elbow to push)


----------



## PlatinumPi4u (Mar 31, 2005)

ya whenever im in a situation where i know i may be in positition to utilize a technique i always think to myself... "wait.. i may seriously hurt this person.. this isnt truely life or death..."  and i find my self holding back....  he who hesitates... as the saying goes... but also the big picture plays a part... both ways.. the law doesnt recognize 'self defense' but at the same time if its your life or his, best believe i will hold my own.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Apr 1, 2005)

I was recently in a bar altercation where I was prevoked and chose the higher road to walk away (mostly because of my intoxication). I walk away and he comes back for more, stepping behind me with his left hand on my right shouder and says the words "whenever you are ready I will be waiting outside to kick your butt* (not actual words). Instead of waiting I called his bluff in an instant and unloaded part of short form 2, the section that comes after the low block and palm strike. I cat with my right leg, left inward checking block followed by a right block with a left half knuckle. it was awesome


----------



## ParkerKenpoDetective (Apr 4, 2005)

Never a full technique.  The closest I ever got was a picture perfect mirror-image first move from Conquering Shield a few years ago when I was almost mugged at gunpoint outside a bank.  It was one of those situations that you warned against, over and over again.  It was 11:30 PM in a not-so-nice neighborhood and I needed money so I went to my bank which was the only building on a service road between two major roads.  How many times have we been told to avoid possibly dangerous situations and areas?  "Aw, it's friday night and I need beer money".  The one friggin time!   

    I stepped out of the ATM booth (didn't go to the drive-up ATM because a guy had been robbing cars there over the past couple months) and a guy stepped out in front of me with a Taurus 357 revolver, hammer down, pointed at my chest.  He told me to give him my money and ATM card, using a very colorful mixture of nasty words.  What exactly is it about the "F" word that makes people think it'll paralyze me with fear?  I told the guy I only had six bucks on me and less than that on the card but he insisted, so I told him I'd have to lower my hands because they were in my side pocket of cargo pants.  He got impaitent and pressed the barrel of the gun against my chest and I stepped up with my left foot, being REALLY sure to turn my body, secured the gun with my right hand and plowed my left arm through his elbow.  It was one of the most sickening noises I have ever heard.  It seemed to bother him more than it bothered me because he let go of the gun and dropped fast.  I was setting up to follow through with a take down, seeing as how I had control of the gun, but his own desire to get to the ground beat me and I ended up just stepping over him.  
     I quickly turned around and pointed the gun, still with the hammer down, at him and said, probably in a voice that was louder than called for, that he should stay put.  Then I called the cops and did my best to remain calm while talking to the dispatcher, which isn't easy because they ask each question six times.  When the cops finally did get there (they said the response time was 41 seconds but I swear it was closer to 7 months) I was the first one cuffed, of course.  
     Luckily, this all happened just outside the ATM booth which had a security camera inside.  So we only had to wait about five hours for the bank manager to wake up and get the video and play it for the cops.  But even with that video, it still took about 10 months of legal red tape to get all of that resolved.  Self-defense is probably the hardest thing to prove.  


  I wouldn't think that too many techniques would work perfectly start to finish, unless you lucked out and everything worked just right.  That would be a great moment.


----------



## cloak13 (Apr 4, 2005)

I have used techniques before in different situations. One that sticks out in my mind the most was from when a nice guy who just had too much to drink wanted to start something at a party. I'll skip all the setup but it came down to he threw a punch to the face then shot on the legs. I couldn't step back so i slipped the punch, seeing the shot I fired off a shortened version of the AKKI technique Rising Thunder. Shortened because the first shot knocked the dude out.

He woke up a few minutes later and instantly left the party. Not a great heroic story, but one that illustrates a couple important points.
1. The punch might not be the attack
2. Enviroment will directly impact what technique can be used

Things to keep in mind for if any of you ever have to use a technique.

Tim Kulp
Westminster, MD


----------



## PlatinumPi4u (Apr 4, 2005)

I learned a technique for someone putting a gun to your body.. step into a horse stance, simultaniously do an outward block and an outward prary with the other hand.. this will take some practice and wont make too much sense unless you are using props, but if done correctly you will be able to point the gun away from you and take it into posession... try it out!


----------



## MJS (Apr 4, 2005)

PlatinumPi4u said:
			
		

> I learned a technique for someone putting a gun to your body.. step into a horse stance, simultaniously do an outward block and an outward prary with the other hand.. this will take some practice and wont make too much sense unless you are using props, but if done correctly you will be able to point the gun away from you and take it into posession... try it out!



Perhaps you could give a little more detail to this tech., as it seems like there is no control over the weapon or moving the body out of the line of fire.

Mike


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Apr 4, 2005)

ParkerKenpoDetective said:
			
		

> Never a full technique. The closest I ever got was a picture perfect mirror-image first move from Conquering Shield a few years ago when I was almost mugged at gunpoint outside a bank. It was one of those situations that you warned against, over and over again. It was 11:30 PM in a not-so-nice neighborhood and I needed money so I went to my bank which was the only building on a service road between two major roads. How many times have we been told to avoid possibly dangerous situations and areas? "Aw, it's friday night and I need beer money". The one friggin time!
> 
> I stepped out of the ATM booth (didn't go to the drive-up ATM because a guy had been robbing cars there over the past couple months) and a guy stepped out in front of me with a Taurus 357 revolver, hammer down, pointed at my chest. He told me to give him my money and ATM card, using a very colorful mixture of nasty words. What exactly is it about the "F" word that makes people think it'll paralyze me with fear? I told the guy I only had six bucks on me and less than that on the card but he insisted, so I told him I'd have to lower my hands because they were in my side pocket of cargo pants. He got impaitent and pressed the barrel of the gun against my chest and I stepped up with my left foot, being REALLY sure to turn my body, secured the gun with my right hand and plowed my left arm through his elbow. It was one of the most sickening noises I have ever heard. It seemed to bother him more than it bothered me because he let go of the gun and dropped fast. I was setting up to follow through with a take down, seeing as how I had control of the gun, but his own desire to get to the ground beat me and I ended up just stepping over him.
> I quickly turned around and pointed the gun, still with the hammer down, at him and said, probably in a voice that was louder than called for, that he should stay put. Then I called the cops and did my best to remain calm while talking to the dispatcher, which isn't easy because they ask each question six times. When the cops finally did get there (they said the response time was 41 seconds but I swear it was closer to 7 months) I was the first one cuffed, of course.
> ...


Why did you call the cops? Just curious as I would've just got my cash and left with a nice Taurus 357. 

Interesting that you noted how the Hammer was down, not many people differentiate the auto to revolver and/or lack of hammer, good awareness on your part.

Incidentally, you mentioned you did the mirror image of Conquering Shield, you did a version of Glancing Salute normally from what it sounds like.

DarK LorD


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Apr 4, 2005)

cloak13 said:
			
		

> 2. Enviroment will directly impact what technique can be used
> 
> 
> Tim Kulp
> Westminster, MD


Interesting Tim, I've been spouting that line for years and everyone wants to argue about the 8 considerations.   Oh well, I did say Environment and Target Availability.

DarK Lord


----------



## ParkerKenpoDetective (Apr 5, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Why did you call the cops? Just curious as I would've just got my cash and left with a nice Taurus 357.
> 
> Interesting that you noted how the Hammer was down, not many people differentiate the auto to revolver and/or lack of hammer, good awareness on your part.






LOL....you know, that is one of those split-second decisions.  I have spent plenty of time since then thinking about how much easier it would have been to leave with my money and my brand new gun.  Would HE have called the cops on me later on?  Very likely not, so I probably could have gotten away with it.  But I guess it was reflex.  Maybe I was a little scared that there were more, too.   The image of cops as bringers of light and defense was still engraved in my mind so perhaps I was calling in some backup.   Either way, I do indeed wish I would have gathered myself and cooly walked away while tucking the gun into my backpocket, kicking a rolling tumbleweed from my path.   But I didn't.  


Same to you on the hammer, Dark Lord.  Not many people catch why I include that part.  Being a revolver, with it's hammer down, it still could have fired from that position but it would have taken a little longer than if it had been cocked back.  I only defended myself in that situation because it was down and I knew that I could torque my body out of the barrel's L.O.S. before that hammer could come back and forward again.   Had that guy been more than two feet away, or had the hammer been back, I wouldn't have tried it.    So very good awareness on your part, Dark Lord, for catching that as well.


----------



## PlatinumPi4u (Apr 9, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could give a little more detail to this tech., as it seems like there is no control over the weapon or moving the body out of the line of fire.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike

For this "outward block & outward parrie" technique to work properly, you do need to step INTO a horse as you are doing the block/parrie, moving your body out of the line of fire, and taking control of the weapon. Practice it a few times with a partner and a mock gun, and see if it will work for you!

also, when i was playing with this technique with one of my marine homies, he was holding on to the gun very tite, another variable that you might want to keep in mind when you are experimenting with this.


----------



## MJS (Apr 9, 2005)

PlatinumPi4u said:
			
		

> Hey Mike
> 
> For this "outward block & outward parrie" technique to work properly, you do need to step INTO a horse as you are doing the block/parrie, moving your body out of the line of fire, and taking control of the weapon. Practice it a few times with a partner and a mock gun, and see if it will work for you!
> 
> also, when i was playing with this technique with one of my marine homies, he was holding on to the gun very tite, another variable that you might want to keep in mind when you are experimenting with this.



Thanks for the clarification! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 15, 2005)

Just one time, and it was The Sleeper.


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 16, 2005)

Obscure Claws, Mace of Aggression, and Checking the Storm. 

:asian:


----------



## distalero (Apr 17, 2005)

PlatinumPi4u said:
			
		

> Have you had to use a Kenpo technique in a real life situation? Tell us the story and which technique it was!



The only one I like telling about is a little different from others described here: back in the day, after warming up, we practiced falling (backwards, forwards, diving rolls, etc). It payed off. One day, years later, I found myself walking in an Old Town section of my city, where the streets/curbs aren't code, are more "creative". I wasn't paying as much attention as I should have, misjudged, tripped and fell. In that split second, halfway to a big blue forehead and a bloody nose I realized I could tuck, roll on a shoulder, come up in a neutral bow and cover, which I did perfectly. Good for me and my ego: there were about 15, 20 tourists standing around. Also good for me: I was my own opponent and STILL came out ok.


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 17, 2005)

distalero said:
			
		

> Also good for me: I was my own opponent and STILL came out ok.


That made me laugh out loud!
Wonder if they thought you were showing off...?!


----------



## distalero (Apr 17, 2005)

swiftpete said:
			
		

> That made me laugh out loud!
> Wonder if they thought you were showing off...?!



Hard to say. There was a popular bar about 3 doors to the rear of me; they probably thought that was involved .


----------



## Drifter (Apr 17, 2005)

No, but used an armbar twice.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 19, 2005)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Just one time, and it was The Sleeper.


 This is an interesting choice of techniques to use. Did you actually apply the choke?  What was the situation and why did you use Sleeper?


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 19, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> This is an interesting choice of techniques to use. Did you actually apply the choke? What was the situation and why did you use Sleeper?


To tell you the truth, still today it would be hard for me to explain it, it just flowed, seemed like the right technique to use, in fact I didnt even think about it, it just went through automatically.  The situation was, I was in a club down in the Beach area, my best friend had just graduated from the Police Academy and a group of us went down to a bar to celebrate his accomplishment.  I was in my first year of undergrad at the time, and some half assed drunk pinhead grabbed one of the girls that was with us, he pinched her behind lol.  So I slapped his hand out of the way, and the next thing I know is he throws a punch and in came the technique lol. I probably could have kicked him in the groin and elbowed him in the face or wow a multitude of things, that was just the technique I executed. Its all I remember, well that and watching the bouncer's face in awe, lol I am in no way a big guy.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 19, 2005)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth, still today it would be hard for me to explain it, it just flowed, seemed like the right technique to use, in fact I didnt even think about it, it just went through automatically. The situation was, I was in a club down in the Beach area, my best friend had just graduated from the Police Academy and a group of us went down to a bar to celebrate his accomplishment. I was in my first year of undergrad at the time, and some half assed drunk pinhead grabbed one of the girls that was with us, he pinched her behind lol. So I slapped his hand out of the way, and the next thing I know is he throws a punch and in came the technique lol. I probably could have kicked him in the groin and elbowed him in the face or wow a multitude of things, that was just the technique I executed. Its all I remember, well that and watching the bouncer's face in awe, lol I am in no way a big guy.


 I was just curious, becasue I am a bit leary of using a choke technique on someone because it can lead to serious complications.  I fully understand what its like in the heat of a situation and having only a split second to chose what to do.  You handled the situation well from what you posted.


----------



## KenpoVzla (May 7, 2006)

ParkerKenpoDetective said:
			
		

> Never a full technique.  The closest I ever got was a picture perfect mirror-image first move from Conquering Shield a few years ago when I was almost mugged at gunpoint outside a bank.  It was one of those situations that you warned against, over and over again.  It was 11:30 PM in a not-so-nice neighborhood and I needed money so I went to my bank which was the only building on a service road between two major roads.  How many times have we been told to avoid possibly dangerous situations and areas?  "Aw, it's friday night and I need beer money".  The one friggin time!
> 
> I stepped out of the ATM booth (didn't go to the drive-up ATM because a guy had been robbing cars there over the past couple months) and a guy stepped out in front of me with a Taurus 357 revolver, hammer down, pointed at my chest.  He told me to give him my money and ATM card, using a very colorful mixture of nasty words.  What exactly is it about the "F" word that makes people think it'll paralyze me with fear?  I told the guy I only had six bucks on me and less than that on the card but he insisted, so I told him I'd have to lower my hands because they were in my side pocket of cargo pants.  He got impaitent and pressed the barrel of the gun against my chest and I stepped up with my left foot, being REALLY sure to turn my body, secured the gun with my right hand and plowed my left arm through his elbow.  It was one of the most sickening noises I have ever heard.  It seemed to bother him more than it bothered me because he let go of the gun and dropped fast.  I was setting up to follow through with a take down, seeing as how I had control of the gun, but his own desire to get to the ground beat me and I ended up just stepping over him.
> I quickly turned around and pointed the gun, still with the hammer down, at him and said, probably in a voice that was louder than called for, that he should stay put.  Then I called the cops and did my best to remain calm while talking to the dispatcher, which isn't easy because they ask each question six times.  When the cops finally did get there (they said the response time was 41 seconds but I swear it was closer to 7 months) I was the first one cuffed, of course.
> ...



I actually learned something from your story. Thanks!


----------



## mjdeslon (May 12, 2006)

Never a full techinque, more like bits and pieces from several. They aren't ment to be used in a street situation. If a punch is coming and your brain stops to think I need to use Gathering Clouds...you've already been hit.


----------



## bayonet (May 13, 2006)

Calming the storm, against a big right hook, base move dropped his arrogant mouth, the tough guy tone disappeared instantly. Must have been all the blood pouring out of his nose. Shouldn't mess with F'in old guys!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 4, 2006)

I liked the story of rolling your way out of a fall.  Something similar happened to me a few years ago when I had my own school.  It was winter and I had just finished vaccuuming my waiting room.  I needed to bring the machine home with me so I was carrying it out the door by the handle when I slipped on a large patch of ice.  I managed to slap out onto my back perfectly.  I raised my right hand, which was holding the vaccuum, as high as I could.  I always look back on that fall and think that I looked like the Statue of Liberty holding the vaccuum like that.  I was able to walk away from that fall without any marks.  And, I'm pretty sure that nobody saw it.


----------



## OneKickWonder (Oct 20, 2006)

I have not used a self defense technique, but unfortunately I have used a shovel kick to a mans face and it is VERY effective. If executed properly it has the potential to render the opponent comatose and hospitalize them for at least a short period of time. I wish I had been thinking clearly when this happened.


----------



## OneKickWonder (Oct 20, 2006)

I have not used a self defense technique, but I was unfortunate enough to test a shovel kick on a man's(if you can call him that) face. I am a sergeant in the Army and we have a reputation of yelling and being pretty much *******s. One day when I am being very calm with a soldier who is really pushing my buttons he dicides to personally insult me and actually challenged me. At the time he was doing pushups, and I really lost and began to see red. The next thing I know they are pulling me away from him and the ambulance got called, I am lead away in handcuffs, charged with assault and battery. The thing I am most ashamed about is not that I actually hit him, I think he deserved that, but that I did it out of rage to the point where I wasnt concious of my actions and did not restrain myself. Martial Arts is supposed to teach self discipline. I completely ignored that. One kick gave the man a concussion and put him out of work for a week, and possibly put me out of the Army for life. But at least I know that the shovel kick is effective!!!


----------



## bayonet (Oct 22, 2006)

> I have not used a self defense technique, but I was unfortunate enough to test a shovel kick on a man's(if you can call him that) face. I am a sergeant in the Army and we have a reputation of yelling and being pretty much *******s. One day when I am being very calm with a soldier who is really pushing my buttons he dicides to personally insult me and actually challenged me.


 
OKW, I served in the Army as an 11B. I know exactly the kind of S*** Bag soldier you kicked in the face. He was undisciplined and got what he deserved IMHO. Better a boot to the face than a bullet to the head. It does not help matters any when the Army "softens their standards so more can make it through basic" B.S. No respect for an NCO. In my unit a private would be haunted by the "Spec4 Mafia". Drive on, earn your black belt and keep kicking. 

The soldier you kicked in the face didn't act so tough after the fact did he?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




HOOAH.


----------

